# Does black light hurt emperor scorpions



## Leigh 1978 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi

I am new to keeping Scorpions,I have a juvenile emperor called Stingo, i have seen on a "generic video sharing websit", im sure you all know which one :whistling2:, that they will glow a bright bluey green colour under a black light. I was just wondering, before i run out to the nearest lighting shop, whether the light hurts the Scorpion????


----------



## Injen78 (Jan 2, 2012)

i dont think they do..its pretty much just uv which isnt really that conecentrated on the actual scorp.


----------



## spider shane (Apr 16, 2010)

i have a hand held LED light only use it when i cant find them. its fine as long as there not under it all the time.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

they are UV sensitive so yes it can hurt them if they are exposed for a long time, in all honesty the light should only be used for the pictures


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

As bad for them as it is for you..
It should not be used as "cool permanent lighting" but as Biggys mentioned, just for the occasional pic.

-J


----------

